# 536-918800 manual



## Litraz (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know where I can get a manual for a Craftsman Model# 536-918800. I looked on different sites and can't find on. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Those drift-breakers are too old to have their manuals posted online.

Super Moderator @HCBPH is the resident guru on those machines.

He might have a manual that's "close enough" according to this post here:









older drift breaker 536-918400


Hi everyone, I am new here and came across this forum while researching this monstrosity I just acquired. I am trying to figure out what year it was made. It looks like a late 70's early 80's to me. Not sure if it runs, but I did get it for free and everything does move freely and the engine...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, just saw this. I have a manual for a 536.918800 machine. Send me a PM with an email and I'll see about getting it emailed out.


----------



## Litraz (3 mo ago)

Sorry for taking so long. However my email: [email protected] The manual will sure come handy. Got snowblower from my neighbor for nothing but it's in really good shape for how old it is. Aslo, you said something on another forum about changing the plastic bearing to steel bearings. Can you help me out on that as well? Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Emailed the manual out. Reply with any questions you have on the bearing conversion you have and I'll see if I can answer your questions.


----------

